# Outlook Security - Unable to open Links



## neowolf (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

I've got this problem with Outlook 2003, in that for every link you click on within an email, a message appears stating that "This operation has been cancelled due to restriction in effect on this computer. Please contact your System Administrator". A totally unhelpful error message  Basically, this is preventing and internet access via Outlook

Anyway, this may have occurred after I had uninstalled Kaspersky Antivirus 6, so I tried reinstalling that and then uninstalling and check all of it settings, but nope - can't find anything. I've also reinstalled Office and that did not help either.

Any ideas? I assume it might be some sort of registry edit needed or some setting hidden god knows where.

Any help is appreciated 

Thx


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

You say that is an unhelpful error, so I assume you are not under and group policy restrictions?
If not, try resetting your internet options.
From within IE, click tools/internet options. On the programs tab, make sure Outlook is your default email client. Also, check the box telling IE to always check that is is the default browser. Apply the changes, and close IE.
That might help!


----------



## neowolf (Sep 13, 2006)

Papermoon said:


> try resetting your internet options.


OMG That worked! Thanks Mate ray:


----------



## Papermoon (Sep 15, 2006)

You are most very welcome!:wave:


----------



## dustinlandi (Nov 11, 2008)

if these steps dont work, uninstall IE7, reboot, reinstall IE7, reboot then open outlook.. should work fine now


----------



## Chloe Lin (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Papermoon, its work!


----------

